# Vegas next week - packing quandry



## DianeH (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello all
Not sure what to pack for Vegas.  Do we need to get fancy for the Beattles Rain show?  How about dinners at the House of Blues? etc Will a lite jacket suffice for warmth?  We are also planning a flight to the Grand Canyon.  Should we expect colder temps and maybe plan to bring gloves etc?

Love to hear from someone who knows the temps vs what the internet temps report.

Thank you
Diane


----------



## jarta (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.vegas.com/weather/averages.html

Remember, the link leads to averages.  The actual weather is what happens when YOU are there.   ...   eom


----------



## Karen G (Feb 8, 2011)

It is supposed to be very pleasant next week--in the high 60's and sunny. A cold front is passing through tomorrow and highs are to be in the 50's, but after that blows through it's supposed to warm up again.  Nights in the 40's will be cooler, so a light jacket should be fine.

I don't know what it's supposed to be at the Grand Canyon, though.

As far as dressing up for a show, it's totally up to you. I see all kinds of dress at the shows.


----------



## UWSurfer (Feb 8, 2011)

The local ABC weather folks here in LA have a "shift" in our weather pattern predicted to bring rain to LA and the southland by Tuesday next week and they mentioned it could be the beginning of a lot of it (again). 

Vegas and LA often, but not always, share the same storms passing through given how close they are to each other.


----------



## Ridewithme38 (Feb 8, 2011)

Good question about dress code....I'm going to be in Vegas the 18-19-20 for a bachelor party...i've been trying to figure out the same thing for some of the clubs and/or restaurants


----------



## Karen G (Feb 8, 2011)

Ridewithme38 said:


> Good question about dress code....I'm going to be in Vegas the 18-19-20 for a bachelor party...i've been trying to figure out the same thing for some of the clubs and/or restaurants


Just from my observation of folks going into the night clubs at the bigger casinos/resorts, they are usually really dressed up. The guys are wearing jackets, nice pants, not always with ties, but looking really sharp. The girls usually have very short, tight, low cut dresses and very uncomfortable-looking high heels. These are usually people in their 20's, 30's, and 40's.

The older people (my generation) usually look more comfortable and more casual, and we aren't going into the nightclubs normally.


----------



## DianeH (Feb 8, 2011)

Wonderful replies, as always Tuggers.  You do yourselves proud.

Thank you!
Diane
PS viva las vegas! 

Anyone visiting the Summer Bay Resort next week?  We'll be the ones bundled up by the pool in the sunshine (we hope) just bagging some rays before our return to the clouds and rain of Vancouver


----------



## Karen G (Feb 9, 2011)

DianeH said:


> We'll be the ones bundled up by the pool in the sunshine (we hope) just bagging some rays before our return to the clouds and rain of Vancouver


Diane, I hope you have a great trip. The 10-day forecast is looking good with sunshine every day. It may even be in the low 70's by Monday. When we lived in the Seattle area, I remember how wonderful it was to get away to some warmth and sunshine about this time of year.


----------



## DianeH (Feb 9, 2011)

thanks Karen.  I have read many of your posts and advice and you are a valued member of Tug.  You are so right about the sun at this time of year!  Some will no doubt chuckle when they see us possibly wrapped in a blanket as we lounge by the pool but if its sunny, we will be there! 

Diane


----------



## ricoba (Feb 9, 2011)

DianeH said:


> thanks Karen.  I have read many of your posts and advice and you are a valued member of Tug.  You are so right about the sun at this time of year!  Some will no doubt chuckle when they see us possibly wrapped in a blanket as we lounge by the pool but if its sunny, we will be there!
> 
> Diane



Don't worry about what you wear in Vegas.  It's "California" casual. You can be dressed to the nines and the guy next to you is dressed like Larry the Cable Guy!   

Now about the pool...go for it.  You and other "snow birds" will probably be the only one enjoying it, but just do it and enjoy it!!!


----------



## DianeH (Feb 10, 2011)

....and thank you too Rick!  I'm encouraged to unpack and repack in comfort now  

All the best
Diane


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 10, 2011)

Diane,
The most "dressed up" I get is to wear a nice pair of pants (not jeans), a tank top, and a flowy long open blouse with it.  And the person next to me might still be wearing levis.  Oh, and shorts are OK for guys 24/7, all year.  But for women, not so much.  Generally local women will wear shorts in the daytime if it is warm, but at night they'll wear a sundress or capris.  That's the way it is.

This weekend is suppose to be in the high 60's, and early next week in the low 70's.  Now the warmest part of the day is around 3:30 or 4:00 pm.  Mornings are going to be in the low to mid 40's.  The coolest part of the day is about 6 AM or so.  And noon can still be cool, so you might want a jacket or sweat jack.  That is the heaviest I go, a sweater or sweat jack, I've never worn a coat since I've lived here.

Enjoy!

Fern


----------



## ricoba (Feb 10, 2011)

DianeH said:


> ....and thank you too Rick!  I'm encouraged to unpack and repack in comfort now
> 
> All the best
> Diane



And don't forget....you can always shop, shop, shop for new clothes now that your $ is at par!


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2011)

DianeH, I've been wondering how your week is going and what you have thought about our weather this week.  Are you going to leave town before the big rainstorm is supposed to hit tonight and/or tomorrow?  Hope you've had a great trip.


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 18, 2011)

Karen,
They said there might be snow in Red Rock and Summerlin, and on this side if you are above 3,000 ft.  So I might get some, although not enough to stick long.  I doubt you will, though, your house is lower than mine.

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Feb 18, 2011)

Fern Modena said:


> Karen,
> They said there might be snow in Red Rock and Summerlin, and on this side if you are above 3,000 ft.  So I might get some, although not enough to stick long.  I doubt you will, though, your house is lower than mine.
> 
> Fern


Oh no! I hope they are wrong on that forecast.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 18, 2011)

It snowed at my house today, but nothing stuck- it evaporated before the ground was dampened.

I'm still packing aloha shirts!

Jim Ricks


----------



## DianeH (Feb 19, 2011)

*Home again*

A wonderful time in vegas - Fern I didn't have a chance to reply to your reply to my question....as usual you were right on.  So many times I looked around and thought, 'why was I so concerned about what to wear in Vegas?'  
Anyhow in a week we packed a lot of fun and the weather was wonderful - Palilon tour by air and bus to the grand canyon, 2 trips to Freemont St, Gold and Silver Pawn shop, Stratosphere, Beatles Love at the Mirage, Chocklate Martinis at the lounge at the Encore,  Paris tower to watch the Belagio fountain show last night.  It goes on and on but this gal is pooped and ready for bed.  BTW, we flew from and to Bellingham, grabbed our duty free stuff and crossed the border, took our new Golden Ears Bridge and were back in Pitt Meadows in just over an hour.  

Diane


----------



## Fern Modena (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like you had a great time.  You must be a fan of Pawn Stars, huh?  

You should come back when you can, and take it easier next time...

Fern


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2011)

DianeH said:


> A wonderful time in vegas . . . we flew from and to Bellingham, grabbed our duty free stuff and crossed the border, took our new Golden Ears Bridge and were back in Pitt Meadows in just over an hour.
> 
> Diane


So glad to hear you had a great time here. You got out of town just in time--the rain is starting tonight. Flying in and out of Bellingham is a great way to get down here.


----------



## ricoba (Feb 19, 2011)

DianeH said:


> A wonderful time in vegas - Fern I didn't have a chance to reply to your reply to my question....as usual you were right on.  So many times I looked around and thought, 'why was I so concerned about what to wear in Vegas?'
> Anyhow in a week we packed a lot of fun and the weather was wonderful - Palilon tour by air and bus to the grand canyon, 2 trips to Freemont St, Gold and Silver Pawn shop, Stratosphere, Beatles Love at the Mirage, Chocklate Martinis at the lounge at the Encore,  Paris tower to watch the Belagio fountain show last night.  It goes on and on but this gal is pooped and ready for bed.  BTW, we flew from and to Bellingham, grabbed our duty free stuff and crossed the border, took our new Golden Ears Bridge and were back in Pitt Meadows in just over an hour.
> 
> Diane



Glad to hear you had a good time.  You were busy. 

As you found out, don't worry what you wear in Vegas (or California for that matter), just have a good time. :whoopie: 

BTW, do you miss the Albion Ferry?


----------



## DianeH (Feb 19, 2011)

Good Morning all,
Fern, we love Pawn Stars and hoped to see the Old Man or Chummy but no such luck.  However, it was interesting to be there and browse.
Karen, this was the first time we've flown from Bellingham and its great!  We'll do it again sometime.
ricoba, we heard the rain was coming, the wind on Wednesday was a thrill in itself!  No to the ferry, we love the new bridge as we have our trailer in Birch Bay.  We can be down there within the hour now.  However, our Nexus cards help also! 
Thanks again everyone!
Diane


----------



## BevL (Feb 19, 2011)

Diane:  Did you fly Allegiant or Alaska out of Bellingham?  And do you still board up the steps on the tarmac or did the upgrades there that had the airport closed down include some sort of jetway system?

I'm guessing it's still the steps - just inquiring because Greg will have to rest up before our trip to Vegas if he has to climb the stairs.

Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## DianeH (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Bev,
Yes we boarded on the tarmac but there were ramps to and from the plane as well as stairs if that helps.  We flew Alaska.  Don't forget to get your dinner coupons from Restaurants.com.  They came in handy.

Enjoy!
Diane


----------



## suzanne (Feb 20, 2011)

Diane, please post photos and thoughts on your visit to the resort and Vegas. We will be there in May for our first time.

Suzanne


----------



## Karen G (Feb 20, 2011)

suzanne said:


> Diane, please post photos and thoughts on your visit to the resort and Vegas. We will be there in May for our first time.
> 
> Suzanne


Yes, I'd encourage Diane and anyone else who has made a recent trip to any timeshare to post a review & pictures if you have them in the TUG review section. Here's a  link to the most recent Grandview reviews available to TUG members.

Oops! I just noticed that Diane went to Summer Bay. Here is the link for Summer Bay reviews. Click on any of the images to enlarge them.


----------



## DianeH (Feb 22, 2011)

Suzanne,
I plan to post a review but only have one photo of the pool from our room but will add that.  I found tons of photos of the rooms on Tripadvisor.

Diane


----------

